# sheep's foot



## hellize (Feb 18, 2020)

Sheep's foot



I forged the blade of motorcycle chain and 5160, it is a san mai.
The handle is wenge.
Hope you like it






The sun was high up on the sky, scorching the land with its radiant rays.
The sheep didn't bother themselves with the heat. They were quietly grazing the withering grass, enjoying the God given tranquility. Only the dogs raised their heads occasionally if a distant noise found its way to their delicate ears, disturbing their peace.
The sheepherder, no longer a boy, but still not quite a man yet, was taking a well deserved nap, in the shade of an ancient gnarled olive tree. Everything was like it was supposed to be, just as it always was, beyond remembrance.

Hours passed by, quietly and unnoticed until a grey cloud of dust appeared far in the north. No one remarked it. Not the sheep, nor the dogs and neither the shepherd.
After a while the cloud of dust came closer and it became larger. The dogs started to prick up their ears and the first lifeless barks came out of their mouths.
The cloud gave birth to strange noises as it approached. A thundering sound accompanied it as small black dots took shape in its center.
The dogs were hysterical now. Rage and fear engulfed them in front of the unknown. The boy felt awe and dread as well as the cloud of grey dust and the black dots within finally reached him and outlined a group of men of a few hundred souls, clad in iron, wielding steel and riding sweaty horses.

One of them approached:

- Boy! Which road leads to the castle?

Fear muted his thoughts and mouth as well.
The marauder saw the lad's distress and stroke a different tone.

- Have you ever seen a gold coin, my child?

A timid nod answered the question, pleasing the marauder.

- Then you will not see one today, either.

Thundering laughter broke out from a hundred throats, but the captain flashed only a friendly smile and tossed a small sheathed knife to the young shepherd, along with a few silver shards.
Long awaited relief flooded the boy and showed them the way with the tip of its staff.


Without a word, they rushed away. A vanguard of warriors, forerunners of a great army.


----------



## daveb (Feb 18, 2020)

Like. And a good story.


----------

